# Thank you very little



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have been away from the forum for quite some time. The reason for my absence is that as of about six months ago I had completed my home theater and therefor had no need to research any more products. My home theater is not the best or most expensive by any standards but it is fairly capable and I enjoy it immensly. So you might be wondering why I have decided to return. It turns out that during my research I learned about such things as mosquito noise, edge detail, ringing, de-interlacing and so on and so on adnausium. Thanks to the likes of knowledgable people like those on this forum I CAN'T TURN THE THING ON WITHOUT SEEING SOME PROBLEM OR ANOTHER:hissyfit:. So here I am, back again to learn about video processors. Will this ever end?:dontknow: Please tell me there is someone, at least one of you that has built a home theater then said "there it's done" and it actually was done. I have a terrible feeling that none of you can honestly say that. So it is my conclusion that it is the collective responsibilty of all on this forum that I now have to spend many more hard earned dollars on my system. I will accept contributions both small and large. Just send me a PM and we can get started!:heehee:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> It turns out that during my research.........


By your own admission you brought this on yourself! :bigsmile: It will never end as long as we always want to improve on things. With continuous advances being made in HT equipment, there's is always something better around the corner. I said I was done when I bought a 40 inch 720p LCD. Now, a 1080p projector is looking real good! :innocent:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

arty:arty:arty:
arty:arty:arty:

We're all in this together!


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

This is why home theater is a _hobby_. It does not end but rather _evolves_. It can be very frustrating. Just like real life.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I can honestly say that since I have gotten all the components I wanted, I have had no desire to do any upgrades. I got a Toshiba HD-A2 last Fall because that is a new type of equipment, but I don't think that really counts. Now I put my money towards media. A new amp, new processor, new speakers, new display....ehhh, doesn't really interest me. 

I would say a big reason for this is because I did a lot of comparison testing (online reviews will only tell you so much) before purchasing most big ticket items.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Instal said:


> ... I have been away from the forum for quite some time. The reason for my absence is that as of about six months ago I had completed my home theater and therefor had no need to research any more products. My home theater is not the best or most expensive by any standards but it is fairly capable and I enjoy it immensly...


:foottap::foottap: ... So you just used us and then leave us ... That's a :nono: .... you need to share your opinions, ideas, mistakes, etc. so it can help us improve our HT's :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:



> ... I have decided to return... I CAN'T TURN THE THING ON WITHOUT SEEING SOME PROBLEM OR ANOTHER:hissyfit:. So here I am, back again to learn about video processors. Will this ever end?:dontknow:


I doubt it will end ... we're always looking for something to improve :yes::yes:



> ... Please tell me there is someone, at least one of you that has built a home theater then said "there it's done" and it actually was done...


We always say it one time or another ... but a couple of days later; we're thinking was next :bigsmile:




> ... it is the collective responsibilty of all on this forum that I now have to spend many more hard earned dollars on my system. I will accept contributions both small and large. Just send me a PM and we can get started!:heehee:


No need to send a PM ... check is in the mail :rofl2: :rofl: :neener:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have heard that "ignorance is bliss." Every time I research the matter I feel like I am chasing my tail...I think Godel and Heisenberg had similar experiences.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Instal said:


> . Will this ever end?:dontknow:


My signature says it all!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I promise... this is the last piece of home theater equipment I will buy... this is my last upgrade, guaranteed! :whistling:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Instal said:


> So it is my conclusion that it is the collective responsibilty of all on this forum that I now have to spend many more hard earned dollars on my system. I will accept contributions both small and large. Just send me a PM and we can get started!:heehee:


:coocoo:



atledreier said:


> arty:arty:arty:
> arty:arty:arty:
> 
> We're all in this together!


Agreed




Prof. said:


> My signature says it all!!"Home Theatre....The never ending story!
> *Prof.."*


That is so true, My 1st HT will be complete after I secure a SBS-01 system, I'm aready planning and saving for my 2nd complete system:bigsmile:!



Sonnie said:


> I promise... this is the last piece of home theater equipment I will buy... this is my last upgrade, guaranteed! :whistling:


:unbelievable:, That's what I thought :joke:!

hyghwayman


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Actually, I have some parts that I have no intention or desire to upgrade anytime soon. My pre and power, and my front row speakers. And the little Toshiba HD-E1. What a cracker! The TV screen does the job I need it to (which is almost nothing). The subs (when they are done) will stay, most probably. So basically it's rears and projector that's a little sore.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Last year when I got my XA-2 I said that's it, done. I kept reading and looking around on here and other sites. It gets close to the holidays and my commissions start growing. Maybe I could use some new speakers, found a great deal on a set of speakers. Gee, these are 4 ohm speakers that are really power hungry. maybe I could get an amp to power them. Wow these new speakers sound great with the new amp, maybe I should upgrade the center channel speaker, how about matching surrounds? Then I'll be done, oh wait, HD dvd is dead maybe I should bet a BD player. Then I'll be set, wait two hd inputs I need a receiver that handles two HDMI connections. Then I'll be done, no wait.....................
There will always be something out there I want/need.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I promise... this is the last piece of home theater equipment I will buy... this is my last upgrade, guaranteed! :whistling:


My Wife will agree with you there Sonnie:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

My problem is that I work in a high end A/V store!:daydream:

I constantly see Stuff I want and when you get to play with it on a day in day out bases it really makes the addiction hard to fight off.:sweat:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There are always better speakers, components, projectors, displays, etc, but there is only so much money. Perfectionism can drag a person down and make accomplishing even easy things an arduous task. At some point you have to tell yourself that it's good enough.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MatrixDweller said:


> ... At some point you have to tell yourself that it's good enough...


Agreed ... but after you tell yourself enough ... How long you will believe it before start changing everything again :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You have a point...

I know of at least three things I'd like to upgrade. I think I can wait until Christmas time though. That is unless a deal smacks me in the face...


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> I have heard that "ignorance is bliss." Every time I research the matter I fell like I am chasing my tail...I think Godel and Heisenberg had similar experiences.


At least they had contemporary physicists like schroedinger to point out the reality of their theories. Although I would like to see heisenberg in HT, he would probably be saying "you can either enjoy you HT or know how much it cost but not both".


----------

